# Fingal Bay Sat 12th



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

Gamefisher and myself are planning on a tentative drop in time of 5am at Fingal Bay on Saturday 12th Jan.

Anyone who might be interested in joining us is welcome. We plan on heading south from Fingal towards One Mile Beach along the rocks and cliffs.

If anyone is interested in joining us, please let say so. If you have a suggestion of a better place in the area instead of from Fingal, then we are open to suggestions as well.


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Hows things down at the Bay these days? Used to love living there but moved up to Coffs for a better job.Wish I could afford to move back there.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

finding it hard to find very many people who are in the local area on this forum.
going to have to find a way of drumming up some extra interest in the area somehow.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Fellas

I might be up your way sometime this month so will PM with a date or two when I can do it - have you thought of hitting the front of Tomaree??

Wopfish


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Sulo, what area did you do most of your fishing? What did you catch? Any suggestions?

There are a couple of small rocky outcrops past Fingal (Fingal point, snapper point, little rocky, big rocky) and hopefully catch a couple of &#8230;fish.


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

This is a long time ago of course but theres a little pile of rocks at the Southern end of Box Beach where you could just about always catch a tailor or a bonito .I used to use a black and silver surface popper,nothing big but lots of fun on a little spinning stick. 
Used to live bait off Tomaree a bit.The walk over was a real killer.Never landed much but lost a few.Its pretty deep water in close and you can get some good sized fish going past there,like kings and tuna,but as I recall the water just outside the Heads is always a bit bumpy so I dunno how safe it'd be sitting around in a kayak.I'm sure theres a lot more intrepid people out there that'd think nothing of it though. 
Lots of tailor off the Castle just inside the entrance below Tomaree but I think you'd need to be both intrepid AND have a good anchor to be able to stay in the one place there. 
Caught some excellent bream in the marina during winter. 
I think those rocky areas you mentioned used to be pretty good for drummer. 
Seen some nice flathead while snorkelling around the rocks on the inside of Fingal Island,just near the sand spit.
See if you can have a chat to "Stinker".Local fishing guru.He was the PE teacher there when I was in Yr 12.What he doesn't know about fishing Port Stephens isn't worth knowing. 
You're in a fantastic part of the world,except for all the millionaires ,overpriced property and swarms of tourists over Christmas of course.Lucky #@*^%@*#s.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Sorry to hijack a thread guys but i was staying in fingal a few years back and fishing off some rocks (near a lighthouse? nearly killed me getting there?) and there's an island out there, do you guys ever fish it? Looks like it would be an unreal spot from the kayak i reckon.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the feedback on the area. 
I haven't fish in the areas, but a spero told me he saw allot of fish (species to big to specify) around Fingal head and Fingal point, but advised me of the strong currents.


----------



## Pedros (Oct 21, 2007)

I am at Port Stephens from Sun 13 Jan for two weeks and will have Hobie as one of many toys packed for trip. wopfish will probably join me a for a few days. i know the area very well but it will be first time I have introduced Yak to waterways of the bay - will be staying at Box Beach so anything around tomaree or fingal is fine with me - my mob number is 0407 911 389 if you are interested in organising a fish
Pedro


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

i was brought up in the bay b4 many people went there (mid 60's) and the better place to hunt flathead was the "bolders" that where the sand starts inside of Yakabar head. i know it was a long time ago but not many people knew about it then and now good luck, wish i still lived there!!!


----------

